# XBone: Microsoft releases information on what goes.



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 6, 2013)

Though much of this was kind of available and speculated upon for weeks now it seems Microsoft have released some hard information on what the state of play is and the online components. For those more used to the traditional "online is but a nice perk" and "get a cart/disc by any way you like and swap it with your friends" type arrangements with the previous consoles it makes for some grim reading.

As speculated online is a major focus of the console and it plays out as follows

 The games on demand service is being expanded to allow and seemingly mandate simultaneous releases of games as physical discs and online games.
 Discs will be available but for the most part they are the "boot-load of hard drives"* approach to bandwidth.
 The steam approach of everything everywhere is being adopted.
 For your actual xbone any local user/guest has access to everything. How this will play out with xbox live remains to be seen (as it stands the 360 has some interesting things for some games).
 Family play -- up to 10 people can use games remotely from a single account.
 "game publishers can enable you to trade in your games at participating retailers" -- MS does not charge but presumably the publishers can.
 However there does seem to be the option to give games to your friends (friends = being on your friends list for 30 days) though it is limited to one trade for a given licence/instance of a game.
 Loaning or renting games won’t be available at launch

*Online requirements.*
The one most people were hugely concerned with was the online requirement

 "With Xbox One you can game offline for up to 24 hours on your primary console, or one hour if you are logged on to a separate console accessing your library. Offline gaming is not possible after these prescribed times until you re-establish a connection, but you can still watch live TV and enjoy Blu-ray and DVD movies."

A whole lot of downsides for a few kind of perks, by and large the reaction of GBAtemp's user's has been quite negative to this as it seems like a very unwelcome power grab. Some of the features might be kind of useful but most of it was solved years ago by lending a disc or tottering off to a friend's with disc in hand.

*for those unaware it is a phrase that has been attributed to various computer oriented people over the years concerning the transfer of data and runs something like "the latency sucks but never underestimate the bandwidth of a trunkload of hard drives/discs barreling down the freeway".

Thanks to sjones900 and ShadowSoldier (we co-opted his original post for this article) for the news.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 6, 2013)

Here comes the mob of angry fans and Microsoft trying their best to clarify it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 6, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Here comes the mob of angry fans and Microsoft trying their best to clarify it.


 
Well... in Microsoft's defense:



> At Xbox, we’ve always believed in a connected world of games and entertainment.  With Xbox One, we are planning for a connected future.  We can’t wait to show you what’s to come.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2013)

Well I hope it either gets hacked or it looks like I will be finding a way to put the Playstation controller into a nice shell when I finally decide to get a new console (not a surefire thing at present).


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 7, 2013)

Mandatory internet connectivity for Single Player offline modes is complete horseshit. I haven't owned any of the past Microsoft consoles and I'm certainly not starting now.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So, you soldiers over in the middle east in the desert? Go fuck yourselves! You can't have any of dat sweet sweet Xbone juice you fuckers! What are you doing over there? Protecting America or something?


 
...who told you that soldiers over in the middle east don't have internet connections? They do, in fact they are allowed to use them periodically to talk with their families over communicators like Skype.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2013)

Then they get worse with the one hour thing. Is this for real?


----------



## Gahars (Jun 7, 2013)

Hasn't this already been posted? We've known about this for at least a few weeks.

Anyway, I need to tip my hat to Microsoft. Deciding between consoles can a lengthy, difficult process - so thank you for taking yours out of the running from the get-go.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jun 7, 2013)

Did Ubisoft design this console or something... jeez. At least they're finally phasing out this always-online garbage unlike Microsoft.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...who told you that soldiers over in the middle east don't have internet connections? They do, in fact they are allowed to use them periodically to talk with their families over communicators like Skype.


I didn't say they don't have internet connections. Of course they do. But as you said, it's for talking with families on a very shotty connection, it's not used for gaming.


----------



## Chary (Jun 7, 2013)

Microsoft is X*boned*.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jun 7, 2013)

Well it look like xbox one will be 3rd this generation... I can imagine all the casual gamers buying it and taking it back to retailers after realizing it has to be connected every 24 hours.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay not that big of a problem now but in the future? The day will come when the service is shut down and every game you bought becomes useless, even if it will take 10 to 20 years to happen.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jun 7, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Okay not that big of a problem now but in the future? The day will come when the service is shut down and every game you bought becomes useless, even if it will take 10 to 20 years to happen.



That why consoles getting hacked is a good thing; it make useless items, useable.


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 7, 2013)

we 24h once pre-day was know before
but now we have more info on it
as well as
here how licensing works on the system
How game licensing works on the Xbox One (yes, it supports used games)


----------



## Gahars (Jun 7, 2013)

I do have to wonder where the hell this decision is coming from. I get it, they want to prevent piracy, and the major publishers have looked for a way around used game sales for quite some time. But is completely alienating a huge chunk of your audience right out the gate really the best way to do it?

Internet access can be more inconsistent than Nicholas Cage's filmography, even (or rather, especially) in the United States, the main market for this thing. How many returns are there going to be when people find out that they can't play games on the game machine they paid for?

I have to know. Is there some kind of "Springtime for Hitler" scheme going on here or did they make a colossal mistake and just decide to roll with it?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I didn't say they don't have internet connections. Of course they do. But as you said, it's for talking with families on a very shotty connection, it's not used for gaming.


 
Oh, I was just bickering anyways.  My point was, it's likely that the system would be connected anyways since the soldiers could use the _"I use the Kinect as a chatting tool"_ argument... somehow...


----------



## sjones900 (Jun 7, 2013)

Microsoft finally publicly elaborates on the details of buying/selling used, borrowing and renting games. It seems that you will be able to borrow games from friends, however you must be on their friends list to do so. And as far as there being a fee for buying used, that is at the discretion of the publisher.



> With our modern architecture, Xbox One games will load more quickly, will be always accessible from the cloud, and there is no physical limit to the size or scope of the content provided.
> 
> Here are our platform policies and capabilities for game licensing – all of which will be made available when Xbox One launches later this year:
> 
> ...


 
source


----------



## 3bbb7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh I sure am glad I can still watch tv, I mean I bought a console to watch tv, definitely not play games.

So you go on vacation, go to a friend's house, don't have internet at all, and you can't use any games.


----------



## Chary (Jun 7, 2013)

What the frick happens to the games/console 25 years down the road? It won't be like my SNES, where I just pop in a cartridge. Nope. Servers are dead, games are dead, console is DEAD.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rockhoundhigh said:


> Did Ubisoft design this console or something... jeez. At least they're finally phasing out this always-online garbage unlike Microsoft.


 

Seems to me it's like those video's on Youtube with people trying to jump over pools. It is a really bad idea and I am sure after the first huge nut racking experience each person would never try it again... But some one else has to try it as well before they learn how painful it is.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 7, 2013)

3bbb7 said:


> Oh I sure am glad I can still watch tv, I mean I bought a console to watch tv, definitely not play games.
> 
> So you go on vacation, go to a friend's house, don't have internet at all, and you can't use any games.


Well there were some people who bought the PS3 (back when it was $600) just to watch Blu-ray movies since the Blu-ray players at the time were new and expensive.
But now, I just don't think people buying this to watch movies since most people own a Blu-ray player.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 7, 2013)

Chary said:


> What the frick happens to the games/console 25 years down the road? It won't be like my SNES, where I just pop in a cartridge. Nope. Servers are dead, games are dead, console is DEAD.



The issue has been considered before for music servers and has even come to pass there. Never the less Microsoft will still own the keys and may choose to release them or create a trust to allow things to still work.
Will it happen -- no idea and it will definitely be an interesting issue when it comes to a head (it could meet all sorts of legislation) but straight up doom and gloom is not a certainty. Moreover we do not know what direction hacking will take.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Well... in Microsoft's defense:
> "At Xbox, we’ve always believed in a connected world of games and entertainment. With Xbox One, we are planning for a connected future. We can’t wait to show you what’s to come." -MS


I don't get the point of this explanation. People who have the ability to connect the X1 to the net will do so. Why do they think it has to be forced after they connect? Do they really believe people will unhook their X1 connection for whatever reason?

This sounds like a classic red herring to avoid admitting the real reason - catching pirates trying to evade updates. Wish they could just be upfront.


----------



## Jax (Jun 7, 2013)

You can watch TV without the console being online?!

OH LAWDY THIS IS THE FUTURE!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 7, 2013)

Snailface said:


> I don't get the point of this explanation. People who have the ability to connect the X1 to the net will do so. Why do they think it has to be forced after they connect? Do they really believe people will unhook their X1 connection for whatever reason?
> 
> This sounds like a classic red herring to avoid admitting the real reason - catching pirates trying to evade updates. Wish they could just be upfront.



The slightly less cynical part of me has to wonder if it is a move to assure developers that the online capable audience is effectively total and thus they can make such functionality without it being a waste of effort. That it comes with the huge side bonus of frustrating the efforts of the evil members of the general public that live to take the food from the mouths of investors is just a happy perk wouldn't you know.


----------



## orcid (Jun 7, 2013)

I would need to connect to the internet everytime, when I turn on the xbox one, because I don't have all my devices in standby all the time. Especially a device with a camera that is watching me all the time doing naughty things on my couch is the first one I will unplug.
I don't want to have a video games console that cannot play games with a broken internet connection. But at least I can watch TV and blue-Rays without Internet.  Wait...I can already watch TV and blue-rays even without a xbox one. 
PC games had so many problems with user-unfriendly copy protections, which was surely one reason for the dominance of console gaming in this generation. I don't understand why microsoft is starting to introduce this to their console.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2013)

I can hear it now, the wailing and suffering of thousands upon thousands of disappointed Xbox fans, and it's beautiful to hear such suffering.




orcid said:


> I would need to connect to the internet everytime, when I turn on the xbox one, because I don't have all my devices in standby all the time. Especially a device with a camera that is watching me all the time doing naughty things on my couch is the first one I will unplug.
> I don't want to have a video games console that cannot play games with a broken internet connection. But at least I can watch TV and blue-Rays without Internet.  Wait...I can already watch TV and blue-rays even without a xbox one.
> PC games had so many problems with user-unfriendly copy protections, which was surely one reason for the dominance of console gaming in this generation. I don't understand why microsoft is starting to introduce this to their console.



Because they're hypocritical retards that try to "appeal" to their user base when they clearly don't know who their user base is. They want what's worse for everyone and assume all customers have stable, super-fast OC3072 internet connections.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2013)

in 3rd place this gen we have....

all the x-boys and even the biggest resident fanboy of them all (he knows who he is) argued and defended in thread after thread that mic would not do this, they would not do 24/7 online and their not that stupid.

welp sorry boyz THEY REALLY ARE THAT STUPID here's your proof


----------



## Nebz (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't understand why they're doing this to me. I just want to play games, have friendly chats with friends online, and fiddle with other features in boredom. I really didn't want to retire my XBL account but they're about to force me in doing so....

I think it's finally time I build a PC. The time and money seems right at the moment; strikingly, console gaming has seriously taken the wrong path but Microsoft is honestly doing the worst. It'll still sell like hot cakes though since children love TV and Cowwadoody.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2013)

Nebz said:


> I don't understand why they're doing this to me. I just want to play games, have friendly chats with friends online, and fiddle with other features in boredom. I really didn't want to retire my XBL account but they're about to force me in doing so....
> 
> I think it's finally time I build a PC. The time and money seems right at the moment; strikingly, console gaming has seriously taken the wrong path but Microsoft is honestly doing the worst. It'll still sell like hot cakes though since children love TV and Cowwadoody.


 

Normal consoles  where people can play games!? Surely, Microsoft can't be that intelligent to appeal to such a demographic!  This is Microsoft we're talking about; the day they appeal to people is the day hell freezes over.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 7, 2013)

Free pass to laugh at anyone that buys this.


----------



## Nebz (Jun 7, 2013)

The more I read the sadder things seem to get. Unless they have something ground breaking up their sleeve and relating to actual games, which is doubtful seeing how they were so confident with their TV on a TV concept,  I suggest anyone looking for a single console to strongly avoid... HUMANITIES FATE RESTS ON IT!!!!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Free pass to laugh at anyone that buys this.


Too late as I'm already laughing. I have personally turned at least 5 people off buying one of these even die hard x fans... and I'm not stopping there


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 7, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> Too late as I'm already laughing. I have personally turned at least 5 people off buying one of these even die hard x fans... and I'm not stopping there


Perhaps they'll beat the Wii U in lack of sales?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 7, 2013)

inb4peoplestartquoting1984


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Perhaps they'll beat the Wii U in lack of sales?


 
That I've got to see


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 7, 2013)

I would buy an Xbox One... On some conditions of course, since my console is essentialy a rental cable box. The games should be treated like my cable TV channels... A basic cheaper version with access to most channels a mid tier and a full access tier. Very few should be PPV. lol


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 7, 2013)

What's this going to start out priced as? (For teh lulz)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> What's this going to start out priced as? (For teh lulz)


over 9000!!!!!!!!


----------



## GHANMI (Jun 7, 2013)

Chary said:


> What the frick happens to the games/console 25 years down the road? It won't be like my SNES, where I just pop in a cartridge. Nope. Servers are dead, games are dead, console is DEAD.


 

Even then, there is the Satellaview add-on which downloads game via a radio broadcast service that was discontnued. Same with the Sega Channel.
You have hundreds of lost undumped games from that era alone (Pulseman lost localisation, Doremi Fantasy sequels, and even the few games that were dumped are unplayable without extensive hacking to restore missing code)... And the e-Reader for the GBA too... And guess what, neither of these are put today for downloadable services.
Now these were minor add-on unsuccessful peripherals... Now imagine a full console using this business model.
Makes that Eidos rep declaration about how Nintendo shoul go exclusively third party so that "the younger generation plays their games" silly to say the least, as Nintendo consoles (Even with their cloud gaming obsession, I still give Sony the benefit of doubt for the PS4) seem to be the only way for later generations of gamers to play these gems.

I'm more surprised in fact about Microsoft talking about region locking.
How in the world are they releasing an expensive non-functional device in countries which are not the USA... even though the internet connection even there is so, so far from perfect?


----------



## wyndcrosser (Jun 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So, you soldiers over in the middle east in the desert? Go fuck yourselves! You can't have any of dat sweet sweet Xbone juice you fuckers! What are you doing over there? Protecting America or something?
> Source


 
Even if you're "trying" to be funny, that's an incredibly fucking stupid thing to say.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 7, 2013)

wyndcrosser said:


> Even if you're "trying" to be funny, that's an incredibly fucking stupid thing to say.


He was suggesting that by making the console 24/7 online that Microsoft is basically saying fuck you to anyone who doesn't have a stable internet connection or lives in a rural area where they cannot get internet service. What he posted is what Microsoft is saying in a sense.

It's sometimes hard to tell sarcasm on the net, but most of us tempers are sarcastic bastards.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 7, 2013)

wyndcrosser said:


> Even if you're "trying" to be funny, that's an incredibly fucking stupid thing to say.


 
Someone didn't get it :3


----------



## Blindfoldedchaos (Jun 7, 2013)

and this is why microsoft pulled out of the post e3 discussions, they didn't want to face the music and laughter stemming from the fail that is the xboned


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 7, 2013)

Chary said:


> What the frick happens to the games/console 25 years down the road? It won't be like my SNES, where I just pop in a cartridge. Nope. Servers are dead, games are dead, console is DEAD.


 
It's obvious that by the time the console is dead they release an update that allows offline play.
Anyway everyone complaining about this probably has a 24/7 internet connection anyway.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 7, 2013)

Time to play the Devil's Advocate.
Note: I have never owned an Xbox or Xbox360, have only ever played an Xbox(360) a few times in my life (each time was at a friend's house to play Halo), and have no intentions on getting the newest iteration.

I am in no way condoning what they're doing, but I think you guys are heavily overreacting. From what I've read, once that 24 hour grace period ends, you only have to connect to the internet long enough for the console to verify everything, and then you can go another 24 hours without connecting. While I have no experience outside of US cities and suburbs, spare the occasional camping trip, I find the amount of people who are unable to connect even once in a 24 hour period to be a small minority. Yes, it will affect people, but for the most part not people who frequest forums.



Nebz said:


> I don't understand why they're doing this to me. I just want to play games, have friendly chats with friends online, and fiddle with other features in boredom. I really didn't want to retire my XBL account but they're about to force me in doing so....


If you just want to play games, have friendly chats with people* online*, and fiddle with other features (most likely features that require you to be online), why is this a problem for you? You need to be online to chat online.

Again, I am not defending Microsoft. Having to go online for offline-only features, even if temporarily, is a horrible idea. But it's probably not going to be as bad as you guys think.


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's the corrected link to the Licensing discussion.

How Games Licensing Works on the Xbox One

Here are some select quotes...



> Today, some gamers choose to sell their old disc-based games back for cash and credit. *We designed Xbox One so game publishers can enable you to trade in your games at participating retailers.* Microsoft does not charge a platform fee to retailers, publishers, or consumers for enabling transfer of these games.


 
Translation: We designed the Xbox One so that publishers can fuck you over.



> In our role as a game publisher, Microsoft Studios will enable you to give your games to friends or trade in your Xbox One games at participating retailers. Third party publishers may opt in or out of supporting game resale and may set up business terms or transfer fees with retailers. Microsoft does not receive any compensation as part of this. *In addition, third party publishers can enable you to give games to friends.*


 
It's now up to Ubisoft and EA if I can give my game to friends? Awesome! Sign me up!



> Xbox One is designed so game publishers can enable you to give your disc-based games to your friends. There are no fees charged as part of these transfers. *There are two requirements: you can only give them to people who have been on your friends list for at least 30 days and each game can only be given once.*


 
Oh? I can only give/sell games to people on my friends list? Not someone from Craigslist or eBay? Brilliant!



> *Loaning or renting games won’t be available at launch*, but we are exploring the possibilities with our partners.


 
Even better! Now you have to buy all that launch-day bundle-shovelware yourself rather than swap games with a friend.



> *In the months ahead, we will continue to listen to your feedback* as we meet with our partners in the ecosystem to bring additional detail about our policies.


 
Thanks for clearing all this up for me, Microsoft. I appreciate how you've listened to me, again and again, as all this shit hit the fan.

I'm ready to get XBoned!


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 7, 2013)

I have to say if I was ever considering getting one I certainly won't now, for all the reasons stated. And then putting restrictions on what you can do with the games is just even more idotic. For instance, last year I beat Lego harry potter on 3ds. I knew my brother would like it, so I gave it to him after that. Under this system, I wouldn't have been able to do that all without multiple permissions. That's bs.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> I have to say if I was ever considering getting one I certainly won't now, for all the reasons stated. And then putting restrictions on what you can do with the games is just even more idotic. For instance, last year I beat Lego harry potter on 3ds. I knew my brother would like it, so I gave it to him after that. Under this system, I wouldn't have been able to do that all without multiple permissions. That's bs.


 

Microsoft, getting paranoid more and more every year since 1975.


----------



## kai445 (Jun 7, 2013)

Chary said:


> What the frick happens to the games/console 25 years down the road? It won't be like my SNES, where I just pop in a cartridge. Nope. Servers are dead, games are dead, console is DEAD.


 
Amen. Fuck this digital download nonsense.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2013)

Sony has the perfect PR Campaign going on, Microsoft is doing all the work for them. As long as they don't do anything astronomically stupid, I think its safe to say which console people will be buying.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2013)

kai445 said:


> Amen. Fuck this digital download nonsense.


 

Nothing beats games tied to a console when servers go down all so we're kept from downloading it again. Yes, digital downloads do have some advantages, but not enough to justify getting it over physical copies.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 7, 2013)

JoelLittle said:


> I am in no way condoning what they're doing, but I think you guys are heavily overreacting. From what I've read, once that 24 hour grace period ends, you only have to connect to the internet long enough for the console to verify everything, and then you can go another 24 hours without connecting.


Do you have a proper source for that?
Yes, the real reason is to go for anti-piracy, no matter what they claim. But it also means that they can just push firmware to every device, even if it removes popular functions. Or even refresh advertisements, because...why not show some advertisements during loading times?

The connection thing isn't just so the xbox one can spy on customers and send in whatever data that kinect collects...it can also be used for whatever reasons microsoft MAY think their audience likes.


----------



## SnAQ (Jun 7, 2013)

The Xbone just keeps on failing 

Online for singleplayer... Ntyvm!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2013)

SnAQ said:


> The Xbone just keeps on failing
> 
> Online for singleplayer... Ntyvm!


 

QFMFT, that is all.

Xbox Done!!!!!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 7, 2013)

e3 is like the messiah for xbx. if that doesn't save it, nothin will.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> e3 is like the messiah for xbx. if that doesn't save it, nothin will.


 

Good. Because it's a lost cause with all the "features" that it has to "enhance" the player experience. If that's enhancing the experience, I'd hate to see what a downgrade was.


----------



## zerofalcon (Jun 7, 2013)

So, if for one reason or another my internet goes berserk and I can not connect, I still have the benefit of watching TV and Blu-ray? Is this really a plus side? Hmm, I guess the next real console wars will be between PS4 and Wii U, xbox one is not a gaming console at all.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2013)

zerofalcon said:


> So, if for one reason or another my internet goes berserk and I can not connect, I still have the benefit of watching TV and Blu-ray? Is this really a plus side? Hmm, I guess the next real console wars will be between PS4 and Wii U, xbox one is not a gaming console at all.


 

Nope, a gaming console it ain't. Wii U and PS4 FTW.  

Forced online verification for used games and game-sharing with friends? Check
Forced online verification for offline/single player games? Check
No backwards compatibility? Check
A Kinect device that monitors the no. of people in any given room? Check
Can't play games when connection drops? Check.

Sign me up!


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jun 7, 2013)

Not trying to defend Microsoft cuz this is pure shit but if you don't have internet connection for w/e reason you can turn your phone(assuming is a Smartphone) into a HotSpot

Just saying


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Not trying to defend Microsoft cuz this is pure shit but if you don't have internet connection for w/e reason you can turn your phone(assuming is a Smartphone) into a HotSpot
> 
> Just saying


 

Ah, but if what if the entire network connection drops, then you're SOL. Phones can be used, but not very reliable in many areas. If you live in a rural area, you're screwed either way.  Microsoft only cares about the city types it seems, but even then, not all cities have good internet infrastructures.  Microsoft clearly knows how to cater to all customers' needs.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Not trying to defend Microsoft cuz this is pure shit but if you don't have internet connection for w/e reason you can turn your phone(assuming is a Smartphone) into a HotSpot
> 
> Just saying


have you ever done that? the connection is horrendous! (well here it is)


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 7, 2013)

So if you open a new "vintage" boxed Crossbone console in 50 years and the servers are offline or the DNS has changed, you straight up can't play your sealed boxed games you hoarded with it. 
At least not out of the box. Maybe there will be some hacks by then.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 7, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Not trying to defend Microsoft cuz this is pure shit but if you don't have internet connection for w/e reason you can turn your phone(assuming is a Smartphone) into a HotSpot
> 
> Just saying


 
Except people shouldn't have to do that, and not to mention that eats up your data.


----------



## Blindfoldedchaos (Jun 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Except people shouldn't have to do that, and not to mention that eats up your data.


Woot more bills just what you need after paying for everything else to make your xbore happy!


----------



## kisamesama (Jun 7, 2013)

Snailface said:


> I don't get the point of this explanation. People who have the ability to connect the X1 to the net will do so. Why do they think it has to be forced after they connect? Do they really believe people will unhook their X1 connection for whatever reason?
> 
> This sounds like a classic red herring to avoid admitting the real reason - catching pirates trying to evade updates. Wish they could just be upfront.


 
when I go on holiday camping or travelling .. there's no internet connection.. and I don't want internet..damn I am on holiday.. so wtf


----------



## Mementos (Jun 7, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> have you ever done that? the connection is horrendous! (well here it is)


 
Not here in Germany, at least with hsdpa+/LTE, but if your connection is horrendous, it will be still enough to go once 24 online, you didn't have to play online with it or so =)

But of course, those online (I could live with it, if this wouldn't be->) and especially those anti used game measures are unacceptable.
Hope Sony clarifies their standpoint soon, they already said ps4 doesn't need an internet connection, but the important for me is the used game market, they also told it's up to the publishers, but who knows. They should just tell all the facts. soon. Played xbox since 10 years now, I feel bad that MS messed up their console that bad...


Something I read on the German xbox facebooj site:


> How many Systems will be sold on the first day of release:
> 
> ONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 7, 2013)

I will still be sticking with Xbone in light of all this news. 
My Internet is always reliable, I don't have to worry about it going out. If it does, meh, I can still play until the checkpoint comes up. It's not like it requires the connection as soon as you log into the console. 
I play Xbox solely for online just like a lot of other Xbox players do, and I'm always online anyway. 
The only single player games I've  ever played is probably skyrim and bioshock, and even then I was online in a chat with my friends to keep me company while I played. 
Sure it's a turn off for some people, but even Xbox fans (on their forums. Facebook, even RoosterTeeth and the like) Just say "...meh. We are always online anyway, what's the difference?"

And let's keep in mind the fact that this CAN be disbanded. They can still quit using this system at any time if they believe its going to negatively effect sales. And lastly, Sony is still Hush Hush about everything they're doing. E3 could bring us some surprising news from the Sony side as well.


----------



## narutofan777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I know what next gen console I'm getting..


----------



## Arras (Jun 7, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> inb4peoplestartquoting1984


All Internet connections are equal, but some are more equal than others. Oh wait wrong book whatever


----------



## MasterPenguin (Jun 7, 2013)

Why is this news? We already knew this weeks ago.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 7, 2013)

sjones900 said:


> snipe


 


Darn you ninja'd me. I just received an email about this from gamestop. And I sent a copy of everything to one of the mods. But that type of info should be in it's own thread.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 7, 2013)

MasterPenguin said:


> Why is this news? We already knew this weeks ago.



We kind of knew and had it almost half confirmed but MS were being cagey as anything about it. Now xbox.com (which is to say MS) have published the details and such like it is news.


----------



## emigre (Jun 7, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> *We are always online anyway, what's the difference?"*


 

This is enforced anti consumer policy? It's one thing being online all the time because you want to, it is another all together when you have to check in every day to ensure you can play your offline game.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Except people shouldn't have to do that, and not to mention that eats up your data.


 

and not to mention not everyone has that possibility


----------



## pwsincd (Jun 7, 2013)

I have only browsed this thread so not sure if its been mentioned, however listening to this news on the radio today they said you can use preowned games but they can be only pre owned once? Wtf .

EDIT : 


> "Xbox One is designed so game publishers can enable you to give your disc-based games to your friends," the statement said.
> 
> "There are no fees charged as part of these transfers.
> 
> "There are two requirements: you can only give them to people who have been on your friends list for at least 30 days and each game can only be given once."


 

Also , I couldn't own an xbox one; I left sky tv services becasue they constantly insisted my sky boxes were online to check I wasn't fukkin them over somehow..

This is truly a blinkered decision.


----------



## SifJar (Jun 7, 2013)

Heran Bago said:


> So if you open a new "vintage" boxed Crossbone console in 50 years and the servers are offline or the DNS has changed, you straight up can't play your sealed boxed games you hoarded with it.
> At least not out of the box. Maybe there will be some hacks by then.


 
Gee, how dare Microsoft not cater to those, I dunno...3 people? Why on earth should they care about some idiots who wait 50 years to play their games? 99.999999999% of their customers are *not* going to do that, and frankly, it's not their problem. Y'know if you buy a carton of milk and keep it sealed for 50 years, it'll go off - how unthoughtful of those cows.

Anyway, the amount of over-reaction in this thread is outstanding. Could it be a little inconvenient for some people? Sure. Is any of this stuff really going to matter to the majority of users? Nope. I am certain that at least 99% of the people who would consider buying this console have a decent internet connection that will be able to handle popping online once every 24 hours to verify licenses and what not. I doubt we're talking a very large amount of downloading, probably a couple of MB max.

Being able to access your entire library anywhere is obviously a massive plus, as is having 10 family members all able to access one communal games library (much better than what's possible now; say your brother lives in another country, right now you probably get very few chances to swap games, and when you do you have to be willing to go without whichever game(s) you give him for a while - with the Xbox One, you can both be playing a particular game as soon as one of you purchases it).

Stuff regarding reselling/trading; it's the same with every other digital medium. You can't trade in your digital movies when you're done, or your digital music or whatever. That's just a side effect of the move to digital distribution.

In short, none of this is a particularly big deal, and certainly wouldn't put me off the Xbox One if I were considering one (which I'm not really, I don't have much time for video games these days, and if I did I'd probably get a cheap 360 or PS3 and play all that generations great games that I haven't played).


----------



## pwsincd (Jun 7, 2013)

You know I agree with most of that sifjar, however in the past I have been in a position of financial struggle and my net was one of the first services to go. This is not the case now and as it isn't I can totally understand your point of view. I currently do local housing authority electrical inspections and visit a shit load of scum bag house holds daily, I would say 9/10 of these shitholes consist of pricks playing 360's offline. It's a regional thing I guess, but there are deprived areas of any town that still wanna game and to be forced extra cost to play a game is bullshit. I know half these people won't be affording these consoles any time soon, but these people find a way, and with it being a Xmas seller I can see shit loadsa kids nationwide gutted that there xmas pressie doesn't actually work because well M$ didn't print "only works with a net connection" on the side of the box. It's too narrow minded to assume only financially stable people and especially kids play games. It's life and I don't feel this caters for that.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2013)

SifJar said:


> > Gee, how dare Microsoft not cater to those, I dunno...3 people? Why on earth should they care about some idiots who wait 50 years to play their games? 99.999999999% of their customers are *not* going to do that, and frankly, it's not their problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel like going through the whole post,but

while not "50 years", you are thinking of doing what you are criticizing, waiting after the generation to actually buy/get the system.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jun 7, 2013)

The thing is, its almost pointless getting upset and angry about it all to be honest. I have zero brand loyalty. I just shrug my shoulders to this and will patiently wait and see what Sony's stance is.  If they don't adopt this approach they can have my money. Nothing will hurt Microsoft more than a consumer not buying something off the shelf that they fully intended to shift months before.


----------



## Arras (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm just curious, what prevents you from adding a random friend/stranger as family and being able to access the other person's games?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> This is enforced anti consumer policy? It's one thing being online all the time because you want to, it is another all together when you have to check in every day to ensure you can play your offline game.


Well shit, look at someone like me. I prefer single player games over multiplayer. I hardly play online if at all. And Microsoft is basically giving me the finger saying "fuck you, play online".


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 7, 2013)

Funny thing is, people will still buy the Xbox One. Most won't even be aware of this policy either since there are still lots of people without a internet connection.
I can see it now:
"I finally got the new Xbox! Time for some Ghosts!"
Next day...
"WHY CAN'T I PLAY MY GAMES ANYMORE!?"


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 7, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Funny thing is, people will still buy the Xbox One. Most won't even be aware of this policy either since there are still lots of people without a internet connection.
> I can see it now:
> "I finally got the new Xbox! Time for some Ghosts!"
> Next day...
> "WHY CAN'T I PLAY MY GAMES ANYMORE!?"


I do not doubt there will be some but given the retailers will have to wear a lot of this if people are unaware and then try to return things I imagine they will have the checkout staff explain all this.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 7, 2013)

Actually every xbox gamer I personally know are hating on the xbone too, people who have been loyal to the company since they first entered the console market.
I don't see this doing well among them, other gamers nor the casual audience. MS need to rethink some of their decisions before it's too late, they were completely out of touch with what people wanted out of their reveal and are constantly hitting all the wrong notes with everything they say. If they can't live up to their bold statements regarding actual game content then, I don't know what will happen but it isn't looking good.


----------



## SifJar (Jun 7, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Don't feel like going through the whole post,but
> 
> while not "50 years", you are thinking of doing what you are criticizing, waiting after the generation to actually buy/get the system.


 
Nope, I am criticising buying and keeping it in box for 50 years. Obviously if a console is no longer functional, I'm not going to buy it at the end of it's life.

I was saying _in this instance_, I could buy a 360 or PS3 right now and play a load of great games. *If *the Xbox One doesn't work out the same, no big deal. Although I would say it is unlikely to be the case; as technology advances, it will become less and less burdensome for Microsoft to continue hosting petabytes of old content, which will most likely be compatible with at least the next few generations of their Xbox line (they'll probably stick to x86 for the next few iterations I reckon, so content should be mostly compatible). So it's no real issue for them to continue to support the Xbox One when the next Xbox comes out, and so on. I don't think this will be a massive issue. If some day MS do decide the Xbox One is dead, I am confident they will (whether willingly or under pressure, either from consumers or legally) release a software update to allow the console to continue to function without access to servers.

Anyhow, I am not thinking of doing what I am criticizing, there is a big difference between waiting a few years to get stuff cheaper and waiting 50 years until stuff is a collector's item and then...opening it and playing it (instantly depreciating the value enormously, btw).



pwsincd said:


> You know I agree with most of that sifjar, however in the past I have been in a position of financial struggle and my net was one of the first services to go. This is not the case now and as it isn't I can totally understand your point of view. I currently do local housing authority electrical inspections and visit a shit load of scum bag house holds daily, I would say 9/10 of these shitholes consist of pricks playing 360's offline. It's a regional thing I guess, but there are deprived areas of any town that still wanna game and to be forced extra cost to play a game is bullshit. I know half these people won't be affording these consoles any time soon, but these people find a way, and with it being a Xmas seller I can see shit loadsa kids nationwide gutted that there xmas pressie doesn't actually work because well M$ didn't print "only works with a net connection" on the side of the box. It's too narrow minded to assume only financially stable people and especially kids play games. It's life and I don't feel this caters for that.


I hate to say this, but if they can't afford it, they shouldn't be getting games. I know it seems unfair and such, but there are definitely things to prioritise over video games for these families. (e.g. food, clothing, education, paying bills and debts). Obviously I don't think kids should be deprived of stuff, but there are more important things to sort out first. Gaming is a luxury, the same as films and music, and shouldn't be prioritised over essentials. Although I do realise plenty of people don't see things this way (unfortunately).


----------



## Rayder (Jun 7, 2013)

Believe it or not, I have NEVER played any PS3 or 360 games ever, as a matter of fact, I never played PS2 or orig XBOX either.  It's true.  I quit bothering with modern gaming when they started selling people half-games and then force you to buy a bunch of DLC for the rest of the game (whether that was a factor in PS2/XBOX systems, I don't know...or care). PS1 was my last console, and I've been a PC gamer ever since....with the exception of the GBA, DS and PSP (which are hacked all to hell).
  I do not play games online. Last game I attempted to play online was MKDS until the cheating started, and then I was reminded why I hate online gaming. 
Gaming is my private guilty pleasure.  To me, multi-player means my friend is sitting next to me with controller 2 in his/her hand.
I do not buy downloads.  My games have all been gotten in a box, on a shelf, in a store.....or they were straight-up pirated.

I've seen all this restrictive crap coming for a long time now and have personally taken steps to avoid being a sucker.  Maybe you guys thought all my rants were just me ranting to hear myself speak.  You would be wrong. 

I'm not buying any of these new consoles.  I'll play my 40-year backlog of (emulated) games that don't report in to anyone and will be perfectly happy doing that.  I've gone FULL RETRO. Not buying ANY new games anymore.   You can thank the industry's greed for that.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Jun 7, 2013)

I personally think they're simply moving to full digital distribution, but trying to fool people who insist on a physical copy of a game into believing they still have one, whilst they are actually playing via cloud servers and hard drives. Basically the disks only allow users to purchase the digital data on disk to save some time downloading the "licensed" data.

At the same time they have decided they may as well take full control of buying and selling the data you have "licensed", with the ability to point at other publishers as scapegoats if they push it further than Microsoft as a publisher wish to at first. Although they are still retaining the ability to make things more draconian if the users are stupid enough to let them get away with the initial measures they are using to test the water. Probably realising they are going to get a lot of flack for these decisions so may as well get them out of the way now.

Seems a bit like the PSP Go, which tried to go fully digital distribution way too early, and I hope this new attempt also dies a quick death.

With ANY games console I want to be able to:-

* buy a game in a shop or via download ...my choice.
* only have to connect to the internet when using online features
* know that I can always play the game as long as I have the console and the disk
* either give the game away when I've finished with it or sell it if I want.

I do not mind buying and downloading some games online, but once installed to my drive I do not then want to have to connect to the internet to play single player games. I do not wish to be at the mercy of a big business keeping a server running to actually continue using what I have bought.

*edit*
btw my PC is connected to the internet 24/7, I have a BluRay Player , Tivo Cable service with its own dedicated internet connection, my Media collection works via Wifi throughout my home and I'm perfectly capable of pressing an AV input button to switch between Games Console, Cable TV ,Bluray Movies or Streaming Media. I can also already watch movies or listen to music via Wifi on my phone, laptop or tablet if needed.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 7, 2013)

> "With Xbox One you can game offline for up to 24 hours on your primary console, or one hour if you are logged on to a separate console accessing your library. Offline gaming is not possible after these prescribed times until you re-establish a connection, but you can still watch live TV and enjoy Blu-ray and DVD movies."


Well that's a bummer. If your internet breaks or if you change your ISP you can't play.


----------



## Smuff (Jun 7, 2013)

1. The very notion of brand loyalty fills me with the urge to kill anyone displaying it.
2. Digital distribution is shit - we no longer own the things we buy, we get a license to use them.
3. Online gaming has been rammed down our throats for so long it's like we've forgotten the joy of single player gaming. You don't need 3 "friends" to read a book or watch a film or listen to music - why should you need them to enjoy a game? Simply because the game companies tell you you do ?
4. I can still fire up my Saturn,for example, and enjoy my favourite games on it up to 16 years later. What use will my Xbone be in 16 years ? 
5. Xbone is fuck ugly - seriously fuck ugly. If it was a child of mine, it would be locked away in the attic!


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 7, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Then they get worse with the one hour thing. Is this for real?


Yep!
Amazing how, they've literally taken 359 steps backwards with it, isn't it?


----------



## sjones900 (Jun 7, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Darn you ninja'd me. I just received an email about this from gamestop. And I sent a copy of everything to one of the mods. But that type of info should be in it's own thread.


It was originally in its own thread. However one of the mods felt it necessary for all of the info to be condensed into one thread.


----------



## bowser (Jun 7, 2013)

I just saw in the news that there's gonna be another landfill out in the desert next to the E.T. one.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jun 7, 2013)

I've read on another forum what I considered to be a happy medium regarding second hand sales. Someone suggested that what could happen is that perhaps new games that are sold are locked in the way that microsoft have suggested in that they can only be used a few times, and traded in only at stores but this only applies for say 6 months after a title is launched.

If this timed restriction were then lifted to allow free trade as it were of second hand titles (and in those first 6 months, is when you'd imagine that perhaps 95% of new title sales takes place) then this would allow MS and devs to get a piece of the second hand pie, but its indefinite and only lasts a certain amount of time. At the end of the day MS stance could be that if you want it, pay for it, and if you want it on the cheap, "your" release date so to speak, is 6 months down the line.

I'd be happy with that.  I know its only gossip, but is that a way it perhaps "should" work?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 7, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> I've read on another forum what I considered to be a happy medium regarding second hand sales. Someone suggested that what could happen is that perhaps new games that are sold are locked in the way that microsoft have suggested in that they can only be used a few times, and traded in only at stores but this only applies for say 6 months after a title is launched.
> 
> If this timed restriction were then lifted to allow free trade as it were of second hand titles (and in those first 6 months, is when you'd imagine that perhaps 95% of new title sales takes place) then this would allow MS and devs to get a piece of the second hand pie, but its indefinite and only lasts a certain amount of time. At the end of the day MS stance could be that if you want it, pay for it, and if you want it on the cheap, "your" release date so to speak, is 6 months down the line.
> 
> I'd be happy with that.  I know its only gossip, but is that a way it perhaps "should" work?



A decrease in my options for no gain... forgive me if I do not jump at the chance.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 7, 2013)

SifJar said:


> Gee, how dare Microsoft not cater to those, I dunno...3 people? Why on earth should they care about some idiots who wait 50 years to play their games?


That's not very nice of you to call me an idiot.


----------



## SifJar (Jun 7, 2013)

Rydian said:


> That's not very nice of you to call me an idiot.


I'm sorry, but I have always classified people who keep anything "in box" for years and years as such. It just seems pointless to me. (And I'm sure there are reasons which justify it to you, but they won't win me over  )


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 7, 2013)

Rayder said:


> Believe it or not, I have NEVER played any PS3 or 360 games ever, as a matter of fact, I never played PS2 or orig XBOX either. *It's true. I quit bothering with modern gaming when they started selling people half-games and then force you to buy a bunch of DLC for the rest of the game (whether that was a factor in PS2/XBOX systems, I don't know...or care). PS1 was my last console, and I've been a PC gamer ever since....*with the exception of the GBA, DS and PSP (which are hacked all to hell).
> I do not play games online. Last game I attempted to play online was MKDS until the cheating started, and then I was reminded why I hate online gaming.
> Gaming is my private guilty pleasure. To me, multi-player means my friend is sitting next to me with controller 2 in his/her hand.
> I do not buy downloads. My games have all been gotten in a box, on a shelf, in a store.....or they were straight-up pirated.
> ...


 

I'm sorry, but I gotta stop you there. DLC is a HUGE part of PC Gaming. Most PC games are in fact DLC. Unless you catogorize emulation as a PC gaming, you got a major contradiction sitting there.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 7, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> A decrease in my options for no gain... forgive me if I do not jump at the chance.


While true, it's better than nothing. If the lock-out is indefinite, I'd say it's good bye for the second hand market in the sense of eBay and such. If my 360 and its game collection is any indication of the future, I'll be buying one (or two) next gen console in the beginning and then maybe the rest at the end for exclusives.

Personally I won't be buying the XB1 (hell I just bought the 360 a few months back) and probably never will if the online requirements aren't loosened. Changes in the used game category would be nice too.. I've got far little time to play games nowadays due to my upcoming Master's Thesis and work. I'd love to play games during vacations at my summer cottage, but it's literally in the middle of nowhere, so online is pretty much impossible (barely even has 3G access).


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 7, 2013)

bowser said:


> I just saw in the news that there's gonna be another landfill out in the desert next to the E.T. one.


No, they're going to dig up the E.T. games and throw all the XB One's in the hole before they cover it up again.
I don't know what the hell is going on in the heads of Microsoft employees and executives or some of the tempers here for that matter...really? "we're all always online anyway?" Just because you have the luxury of having an internet connection at all times doesn't mean everyone does! I don't have internet at my home and I can only get online when I go to the library or I am at my G/f's house. There's no way in hell I'd buy a console that need internet access to function the way it should....even if it needed it once a week. Fuck M$ and the lame ass Xbone!



SifJar said:


> I'm sorry, but I have always classified people who keep anything "in box" for years and years as such. It just seems pointless to me. (And I'm sure there are reasons which justify it to you, but they won't win me over  )


You don't know any collectors, do you?
How much do you think a sealed NES with a few sealed games is worth these days?


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 7, 2013)

If MS decides to charge Steam prices for their Steam games, then I might consider the XB1, otherwise, I'll wait and see what Sony do.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2013)

The Xbox conspiracy unfolds further. Apparently someone who works for a 3rd party firm that was at a Microsoft office directly witnessed employees on Reddit mass downvoting people and making obvious "Corporate" responses about how awesome the products are.

Here's a link in case anyone is interested. It does make a bit of sense after seeing how hard some fanboys are defending it (Like its actually their job)

http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/1fv5yj/i_saw_microsoft_employees_monitoring_this/


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2013)

dgwillia said:


> The Xbox conspiracy unfolds further. Apparently someone who works for a 3rd party firm that was at a Microsoft office directly witnessed employees on Reddit mass downvoting people and making obvious "Corporate" responses about how awesome the products are.
> 
> Here's a link in case anyone is interested. It does make a bit of sense after seeing how hard some fanboys are defending it (Like its actually their job)
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/1fv5yj/i_saw_microsoft_employees_monitoring_this/


 
Those are suppose to be responders of Microsoft? Poor sods, they don't even have brain cells.


----------



## Deleted member 329676 (Jun 7, 2013)

While I do have internet in my apartment (controlled/provided by the apartment complex), it's shoddy at best. There were a few titles I downloaded from XBLA (Castle Crashers, Assassins Creed II) on my 360, and it would bug the crap out of me that I could only play them for 20 mins before the connection would drop and Xbox didn't trust me so it would force me to quit. And these were single player games. The only consolation I had was that I could pop in a disk and play something else. And while I would love to upgrade my internet, I'm stuck with the crap I have for now. So while I've thrown money at M$ for years, I won't be anymore.

We'll see how Sony handles things this generation, but retro gaming just gets more and more appealing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2013)

jdennis27 said:


> While I do have internet in my apartment (controlled/provided by the apartment complex), it's shoddy at best. There were a few titles I downloaded from XBLA (Castle Crashers, Assassins Creed II) on my 360, and it would bug the crap out of me that I could only play them for 20 mins before the connection would drop and Xbox didn't trust me so it would force me to quit. And these were single player games. The only consolation I had was that I could pop in a disk and play something else. And while I would love to upgrade my internet, I'm stuck with the crap I have for now. So while I've thrown money at M$ for years, I won't be anymore.
> 
> We'll see how Sony handles things this generation, but retro gaming just gets more and more appealing.


 

My connection sucks balls, and states that the contract meets the "basic" needs of the students. However they're failing at that, so they are in a sense violated their end of the contract. I refuse to download big games.


----------



## Mars_x (Jun 7, 2013)

I just wanted to say, I don't have any problem with all this stuff.
I never sell or borrow my games and I have a good, constant connection at home.
However, this is definitely anti-consumer and I don't support that.
*I won't be purchasing the Xbone until they decide to cut the bullcrap.*


----------



## Rydian (Jun 7, 2013)

SifJar said:


> I'm sorry, but I have always classified people who keep anything "in box" for years and years as such. It just seems pointless to me. (And I'm sure there are reasons which justify it to you, but they won't win me over  )


*Maybe I just don't have infinite free time.*

Like, I just got a Wii maybe a month or so ago.  Well after the release of the Wii U, and shortly before the loss of WiiConnect24... but I've had a ton of other games to play in the meantime.  I've never even physically touched a PS3, if I want to pick one up later and play the games on it, it's not nice of you to call me an idiot for not having played things in a certain timeframe of when they came out.

What if I want to buy a Master System next year and play a bunch of games I never got to play before?  _Am I a retro gamer or am I an idiot?_


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jun 7, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> *-snip-*
> I can see shit loadsa kids nationwide gutted that there xmas pressie doesn't actually work because well M$ didn't print "only works with a net connection" on the side of the box.


I sure it will say just that, except in really small print Sounds about like my luck too, buying something than realizing I have to purchase something else just to use it.  It will be interesting to see how things go when this system gets released.


----------



## Ray Lewis (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone I describe this to wants to throw up. I found the answer, the NSA sponsored MS to make this, lmfao. Enough sods as Randomizer said will buy this (sods part, not the other parts, lol). If anyone knows of the movie, the Holy Grail (Monty Python). The Killer rabbit, youtube this, lmfao. Everyone comes up, sees what they want, the "Nice cave of gaming to get lost in." They go running for it only to find it is absolute death. I told a guy at work who LOVES all things gaming (has a Meat Boy figure at his desk, like a foot high), "Expect a patch before or just after launch to stop a lot of this...unless MS wants this system to die." A LOT of people are going to feel like the poor sod who went to take on the Killer Rabbit at first. YOUTUBE this, "Killer Rabbit" and it will likely come up. Well worth the laugh. I have a picture in my desk at work as I say my daughter is the Killer Rabbit. Sorry guys, Randomizer went all random and took me to that line, "You silly sod!!" ROFLMAO. This info is changing and I wonder if they are going to charge a new game price for a used game if somebody else goes to use it? Some twitter posts were cited as evidence to this like two weeks ago. Wow, reading this makes me smile at my Wii U;-)

EDIT:  If it is hacked and all that BS is removed, maybe I get one only to hack it and play Halo and maybe some other games on there.  Otherwise, steering wayyyyyyyy around this pos.


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2013)

But seriously now. 



> Access your entire games library from *any *Xbox One—no discs required
> Share access to your games with everyone inside your home
> Give your family access to your entire games library anytime, anywhere: Xbox One will enable new forms of access for families. Up to ten members of your family can log in and play from your shared games library on *any *Xbox One.
> Trade-in and resell your disc-based games
> Give your games to friends: Xbox One is designed so game publishers can enable you to give your disc-based games to your friends.



This sounds reasonable and convenient, all that's left to be seen are all the strings attached (and there will be strings). But overall it doesn't sound like a despotic user-screwing system, except for the part where all your gaming is dependent on the availability of their servers and the internet. That bit is still iffy.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 7, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Do you have a proper source for that?


Nope, but I don't think anyone who says otherwise has a source either. They're just speculating like me, but they seem to be making their speculations as negative as they can be. I mean, if they let you stay offline for 24 hours at a time, I'm pretty sure they won't require you to then be online for 24 hours before you can go offline again.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Jun 7, 2013)

It looks bad.  It looks like arrogance.  If Sony was planning any of this stuff they would be wise to drop it and they will be guaranteed to crush this box.

Heck, maybe it they launch at $150 they can overcome this but I am predicting a spectacular failure and possibly a backtrack where they get rid of all this anti-consumer nonsense and try to make up for it somehow to those who put up with it in the beginning.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2013)

Veho said:


> > Give your family access to your entire games library anytime, anywhere: Xbox One will enable new forms of access for families. Up to ten members of your family can log in and play from your shared games library on *any *Xbox One.


Anyone want to adopt me as a _"son"_? ;o;


----------



## Nebz (Jun 7, 2013)

JoelLittle said:


> Time to play the Devil's Advocate.
> If you just want to play games, have friendly chats with people* online*, and fiddle with other features (most likely features that require you to be online), why is this a problem for you? You need to be online to chat online.


 
You're looking at it wrong or I phrased it incorrectly. It's a problem because I just want the same features I have now with a better experience. If I wanted a PC w/ limited features and/or restrictions then I'd buy one. It should be a gaming console... I should be able to bring it with me on trips regardless of an internet connection or play a single player game offline without having to run through an extra step so that BigBrother Microsoft can check up on me for whatever unspoken reasons. I can Skype, watch TV, browse the internet, and bounce between open windows on my phone and... OH YEAH! My Windows PC.

I've already felt this way down the line with my 360 but figured maybe things will change next gen... but nope. It just seems to get worse.

Is it really too much to ask for a gaming console that focus' on good games and continuously challenges my interest with a diverse library and groundbreaking, game related features?




EDIT: I like this gif more :3


----------



## SifJar (Jun 7, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> You don't know any collectors, do you?
> How much do you think a sealed NES with a few sealed games is worth these days?


Know them? Not that I can think of, but that's not relevant.The point is I don't _understand_ them. As for how much it's worth; meh. (Part of) the point I'm trying to make is I don't see _why_ something like that is worth a huge amount of money. And yes, I know people have their reasons, and no, you don't need to explain them to me - I just disagree with those reasons.

On a side note, I don't much care about money so that argument in itself is meaningless to me.





Rydian said:


> *Maybe I just don't have infinite free time.*
> 
> Like, I just got a Wii maybe a month or so ago. Well after the release of the Wii U, and shortly before the loss of WiiConnect24... but I've had a ton of other games to play in the meantime. I've never even physically touched a PS3, if I want to pick one up later and play the games on it, it's not nice of you to call me an idiot for not having played things in a certain timeframe of when they came out.
> 
> What if I want to buy a Master System next year and play a bunch of games I never got to play before? _Am I a retro gamer or am I an idiot?_


Again, that is _not_ what I'm talking about. I'm talking about people who buy something and *keep it themselves, in box.* Sure, buy old stuff. I bought an original Xbox at a car boot sale about year ago. If I see a cheap 360 or PS3 in the next year or two I'll probably consider grabbing it. The point I was trying (and apparently failing) to make is I don't get people who buy stuff and keep it for years _just for the sake of it. _("Woo, collector's item"). I don't think anyone is going to buy an Xbox One and some games, and keep it for 50 years *because they haven't had time in that 50 years to use it.* My main point it that it is a lame argument against the obvious (and inevitable) shift towards digital content, and not something Microsoft should care about in the slightest because their target audience is *not *those people.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 7, 2013)

I was under the assumption that buying one in ~5 years (let's be reasonable) is the same whether it was you that had it for that time or not.

Because it's not like there's Type A people that infuse consoles with otherworldy magic that make it work better if they've been holding onto it opposed to Type B.


----------



## jonthedit (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweet! XBLive is free!


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 7, 2013)

jonthedit said:


> Sweet! XBLive is free!


Was this confirmed?


----------



## jonthedit (Jun 7, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Was this confirmed?


No. Just speculation.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 7, 2013)

jonthedit said:


> No. Just speculation.


 
Which brings up a good point. What if you don't want to pay for Xbox Live (If there is still a fee)?
You just don't get to play at all?


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 7, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Which brings up a good point. What if you don't want to pay for Xbox Live (If there is still a fee)?
> You just don't get to play at all?


 
that would be the Silver level (the free membership)
now the question is,
What can the Silver level membership do on the Xbone?,
Will you need to upgrade gold level?
and
Will there be a new level higher then gold the have more to offer?

will we find out at E3?


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 7, 2013)

The US xbox site stopped using the terms silver and gold months ago. Now it is free and premium.


----------



## JohanX (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't give a damn whether or not I need an Internet connection. I have one, so do all my friends (as does everyone posting on this board). Sure, I can come up with some lame scenarios like "What if I want to game on my hike to Mt. Everest????", but the fact is that the vast majority of potential XBONE owners have internet access, so no problems.

The fact is that soon even your washing machine will require an internet connection, so get over it.

What I need to see is the quality of the gaming experience. If there are great games, then I will but it. Otherwise, I won't.

Real simple.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2013)

JohanX said:


> ~


Because having the ability to access the internet at all means a stable landline connection at home 24/7, right?

*Wait, no*.  For about two years I was on DSL that would disconnect at 1:21 every single day.  I went to college with people that would sit around on forums between classes, but had no stable internet at home (often satellite, and reception up in the mountains is spotty).  In addition I've known people that could only access the internet from the library.

This was my drive to class each day I had classes.


(Yes, I had to split it into two parts because of the 15 minute limit back then.)

Not everybody lives in the middle of a modern city.  *The US especially has some of the poorest internet coverage on the planet.*  I know places that still use dialup simply because high-speed _is not physically available where they live_.


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 8, 2013)

JohanX said:


> I don't give a damn whether or not I need an Internet connection. I have one, so do all my friends (as does everyone posting on this board). Sure, I can come up with some lame scenarios like "What if I want to game on my hike to Mt. Everest????", but the fact is that the vast majority of potential XBONE owners have internet access, so no problems.
> 
> The fact is that soon even your washing machine will require an internet connection, so get over it.
> 
> ...


 
I think the main thing that everyone is getting mad about is to even PLAY ANY games on it you MUST connect to the Internet (and xbox live)
and
some people do not have a Internet connect at all time
and
if your connection is down, NO games for you on the system

what will happen if Xbox live goes down?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 8, 2013)

JohanX said:


> I don't give a damn whether or not I need an Internet connection. I have one, so do all my friends (as does everyone posting on this board). Sure, I can come up with some lame scenarios like "What if I want to game on my hike to Mt. Everest????", but the fact is that the vast majority of potential XBONE owners have internet access, so no problems.
> 
> The fact is that soon even your washing machine will require an internet connection, so get over it.
> 
> ...


 
You're a moron.

My internet right now, where I live, goes out every single day, and during the summer it's even worse because the natives are stealing the copper wiring, thus the internet goes down for a day or 2. Guess what, the Xbox One because a fucking paper weight to me. Why would I even consider giving Microsoft my money for their console if I can't play the thing whenever I want. Yeah I can use it as a DVD/Blu Ray player, but guess what, I can use my PS3 for that, and play games. Microsoft just lost a sale.

Hell could you imagine if a hack (Which I'm starting to wonder if it will be inevitable at this point) attacks Live and it goes down for a month like the PSN did? Guess what, you can't play your games!

What about years down the road 3 generations from now you want to play your Xbox One games? Oh well, too bad, you can't. Servers aren't going to be up forever. Yeah they can release a patch so that you can play your games offline after the console stops making them money, but that's what they should be doing in the first place. This is just screwing over the consumer plain and simple. Those soldiers over in the middle east? After a hard day of setting up base or doing some dangerous work, a lot of them would like to just sit down at the end of the day, relax with a game of Halo or something, and now they can't.

This is just Microsoft giving the finger to everybody. This is just to prevent it so nobody steals their stuff and pirates their games, and in the end it's hurting everybody. They screwed up, real simple.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2013)

SifJar said:


> Nope, I am criticising buying and keeping it in box for 50 years. Obviously if a console is no longer functional, I'm not going to buy it at the end of it's life.
> I was saying in this instance, I could buy a 360 or PS3 right now and play a load of great games. If the Xbox One doesn't work out the same, no big deal.
> *It doesn't matter if it's 50 seconds or 50 years, you still thinking about getting a console after its generation.
> 
> ...


It's not about being able to afford it or not or if it's a luxury or not. It's about not being screw over as a customer and not supporting being shoved down these bad business practices.



ShadowSoldier said:


> This is just Microsoft giving the finger to everybody. This is just to prevent it so nobody steals their stuff and pirates their games, and in the end it's hurting everybody. They screwed up, real simple.


As well as used games.

Which is funny, because now they are guarantee to lose money from the get go.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 8, 2013)

I had to deal with one suspected MS employee/suck up today about online activation and why it's unnecessary for single player games, I clarified in full detail what kind of gamer I am and how I play mostly single player RPGs, and the fool still justifies that there's no big deal with online activation and I should be connected, that's bullshit, and nonsensical.  It does not make sense to have it in single player only games or for to play single player period, stop defending this decision.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 8, 2013)

JohanX said:


> I don't give a damn whether or not I need an Internet connection. I have one, so do all my friends (as does everyone posting on this board). Sure, I can come up with some lame scenarios like "What if I want to game on my hike to Mt. Everest????", but the fact is that the vast majority of potential XBONE owners have internet access, so no problems.
> 
> The fact is that soon even your washing machine will require an internet connection, so get over it.
> 
> ...


 

Wow, nice straw man argument you got there. We all know that every single person has a stable internet connection of that never drops and there are no inconsistencies whatsoever. Either you were hired as Microsoft PR, or you simply pull out opinions from your arse and pass them as fact and assume that every single Xbox One owner will have inherently stable and fast internet, irrespective of them living in the boonies or not. Keep up that logic, I'm sure it will take you far.

You refute that daily online activation is justified and not that big of a deal; Newsflash! The US has one of the worst infrastructures in the world, but places like Japan have one of the best out there, but they don't care about Microsoft, they don't need to worry about that.  Just because the majority of Xbox One owners will have internet doesn't mean they will  have STABLE or fast internet. Why can't you get that through your sick convoluted, Microsoft-brainwashing thoughts?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 8, 2013)

While Japan does have one of the best infrastructures in the world, it has 2 glaring problems

1. Most of the superior network infrastructure is mostly in specific cities (Tokyo and Osaka especially)

2. Few people think of this, but Japan does have bandwidth limits with some ISPs limiting bandwidth to 30 GB/day, sounds like a lot until you realize that next gen games can exceed 30 GB now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 8, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> While Japan does have one of the best infrastructures in the world, it has 2 glaring problems
> 
> 1. Most of the superior network infrastructure is mostly in specific cities (Tokyo and Osaka especially)
> 
> 2. Few people think of this, but Japan does have bandwidth limits with some ISPs limiting bandwidth to 30 GB/day, sounds like a lot until you realize that next gen games can exceed 30 GB now.


 

Our's still sucks overall compare to others; so what does Microsoft do? Give those without stable internet the proverbial "f**k you" or "screw off" gestures.  I like in the city, but the internet in my apartment complex sucks monkey balls and is very slow, despite being "cable". 


Dear Microsoft, sod off

-Sincerely, someone who thinks your "console " is convoluted


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 8, 2013)

I hate the XBox One's used game policy. The only locked digital distribution games I ever buy are on the PC, and they are only bought because they are CHEAP.

Like... Here's a throw-away game on Desura that I need to dump the code for.

Paranautical Activity Desura Code = MZZGN-T3YKR-4NBAK-APMH8-WQ5G2


----------



## Clarky (Jun 8, 2013)

3rd console curse lives on


----------



## Seraph (Jun 8, 2013)

I haven't read any of this topic or have an idea what the current discussion is, but once games are shown, Halo hits, people see an exclusive, people will still buy this thing. Yeah some of these things suck, but people still bought BF3 when a lot of people were upset about Origin, people still pay for Xbox Live when IMO it doesn't offer that much compared to the competition anymore, people still bought Diablo 3 and The Sims, and so on and so on. So unless there's a massive amount of buyer protest, which I doubt, Microsoft will still make money and nothing will change much with the system's "features".

And off topic rant: I HATE the use of "XBone, xbone, Xbone"! I just read "x bone" every time! Why isn't it at the very least "XbOne"!? I prefer X1 or XB1 myself.


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 8, 2013)

Seraph said:


> And off topic rant: I HATE the use of "XBone, xbone, Xbone"! I just read "x bone" every time! Why isn't it at the very least "XbOne"!? I prefer X1 myself.


 

It's used as a derogatory term.

Plus, it will make a catchy name for the first piracy app - Crossbones, or Xbones.


----------



## Seraph (Jun 8, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> It's used as a derogatory term.
> 
> Plus, it will make a catchy name for the first piracy app - Crossbones, or Xbones.


 
I've only heard Xdone or something like that in the derogatory manner.  I'm sure a lot of people are not using it in that manner because the idea is fine, but it just doesn't read well.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2013)

It's better than XBOX New File (1).doc


----------



## Frank Cadena (Jun 8, 2013)

My friend told me that the XBone _ideally _needs 1.5mbps connection to do it's daily check etc. Sorry Alaska. No XBone for you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 8, 2013)

Frank Cadena said:


> My friend told me that the XBone _ideally _needs 1.5mbps connection to do it's daily check etc. Sorry Alaska. No XBone for you.


 

Source or it didn't happen.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 8, 2013)

JohanX said:


> The fact is that soon even your washing machine will require an internet connection, so get over it.


I know you don't mean that literally, but I don't see what you're referring to.

Yes, there are some PC-games that require internet. But that's it. Most steam games can be played offline. Current consoles don't require it, and even smartphones work fine when not connected to the 'net (I have one of those).

So is there something I'm missing? Is there something other than games that actually require internet connection where that previously wasn't the case? Because if not...then it's hardly a trend. Then it's a new idea that either can be accepted or abandoned.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 8, 2013)

Question: Is MS using the Blu-Ray format for their games too, or is it just for movies?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Frank Cadena said:
> 
> 
> > My friend told me that the XBone _ideally _needs 1.5mbps connection to do it's daily check etc. Sorry Alaska. No XBone for you.
> ...



To be fair that is actually what MS are claiming you need



			
				http://news.xbox.com/2013/06/connected said:
			
		

> Networking Requirements
> 
> To ensure Xbox One works optimally and can offer the experiences described above, it is designed with the following networking requirements:
> 
> ...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 8, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> To be fair that is actually what MS are claiming you need


 

See, I can't even get that at my apartment complex, that's how bad it is, and Microsoft had to be dicks about it and never took into consideration that there are people who can't even get 1.5 mbps on a connection. I hate my ISP and also hate the way the wireless network was set up. I may not have a CS degree with an emphasis in networking, but I know a shoddily set up network when I see one.  Microsoft rewards those with blazing fast internet and punishes those who don't, extinguishing what little desire I had to get one. 

Microsoft, stop being c**ts and sod off,

Sincerely, someone who's getting a PS4

Gee, I wonder who the genius that was that didn't take said scenarios into consideration.


----------



## Frank Cadena (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn storm caused my internet to be down for 6 hours today. Internet service was just restored and I'd shudder to think what I'd do if I had an XBone and it's check in time was one hour into that outage. I'd have something that was supposed to be a game console becoming _not _a game console.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 8, 2013)

jonesman99 said:


> Question: Is MS using the Blu-Ray format for their games too, or is it just for movies?


 

I think they finally submitted and accepted Bluray.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think they finally submitted and accepted Bluray.


 
Thank you for that. Ok, so now that I have that bit of info, I have another question. Just how much data do they feel the new generation of games is going to render near lifelike graphics and updated AI that its going to need cloud servers to make it that much more unrepetitive? Uncharted 3 takes half the size of a standard BR disc and most of that battles that take place have opponents that are non repetitive, as well as its environments amazing looking.

As for security, they were going in the right direction with the Blu-Ray disc format, and XGD3 data in a way, as people, AFAIK have yet to be able to burn PS3 games and play them on the console (that and the fact that blank BR discs are expensive as all hell). However, I feel that MS using limits as security measures, is going to push people away from buying one.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2013)

Blank Blu-ray discs are less than $1 each nowadays.

However optical media is cumbersome (gotta' swap it, prone to damage and wearing out much faster) and slow (USB 2.0 is slightly faster than Blu-ray), which is why HDD/USB loading is used.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder if you'll still need to have the disk in the system to play it.
That's how it works on the X360 I believe? (Don't have one, so...)


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 8, 2013)

tj_cool said:


> I wonder if you'll still need to have the disk in the system to play it.
> That's how it works on the X360 I believe? (Don't have one, so...)


 

No, you won't have to have the disk in.


----------



## SifJar (Jun 8, 2013)

tj_cool said:


> I wonder if you'll still need to have the disk in the system to play it.
> That's how it works on the X360 I believe? (Don't have one, so...)


 
That is how it is on the 360 and PS3 both, but MS confirmed a while back that you would *not* require the disk inserted to play. So once installed, it's no different to a digital download really, it's just the delivery mechanism is different.

EDIT: I wonder if it'll be possible to give a friend your disk after you've installed it and they can just purchase an "activation" for it online, but install from the disk. Might be good in areas with slower internet and few/no physical game shops.


----------



## EthanObi (Jun 8, 2013)

This discussion is so heated that it gave me a  XBoner.
On topic: This console is making Microsoft look more like a bunch of zombie businessmen than a company...
Microsoft is:
Cheap
Brainless
Maker of Windows OShit
Rival of Apple
Gamers best friend Worst enemy
______________________________________________________________________________________

Yep, that pretty much sums Microsoft up
They should've died out like the 80's...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 8, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> This discussion is so heated that it gave me a XBoner.
> On topic: This console is making Microsoft look more like a bunch of zombie businessmen than a company...
> Microsoft is:
> Cheap
> ...


 
Can't say as I blame you, they've made far too many mistakes with this alleged _"game"_ console. Even the PS4 is less convoluted than this ill-contrived device. 



Spoiler



Just be sure you don't take Viagra when you get an Xboner


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 8, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> This discussion is so heated that it gave me a XBoner.
> On topic: This console is making Microsoft look more like a bunch of zombie businessmen than a company...
> Microsoft is:
> Cheap *- I doubt it considering that the specs are more advanced than the Wii U (which I do not have any problems with, in terms of specs) and that they *[url*=*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/22/microsoft-employees-raise-1-billion-charity_n_2001535.html] *raised $1 billion for charity when they could've kept it for themselves[*
> ...


 
I'm sorry, I agree that Microsoft has stupid policies with the X1, but they do have good business practices and helped bring significant advancements in their fields.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 8, 2013)

Frank Cadena said:


> Damn storm caused my internet to be down for 6 hours today. Internet service was just restored and I'd shudder to think what I'd do if I had an XBone and it's check in time was one hour into that outage. I'd have something that was supposed to be a game console becoming _not _a game console.


 
The Xbox One won't be totally useless to you. You could use it to hold down your loose papers in the next storm


----------



## narutofan777 (Jun 8, 2013)

At present despite but one of the offerings being available and the others barely being specifications I appear to find myself knowing which of the "next gen" consoles I shall find myself getting. 

----

i kno wat next gen console im getting...


----------



## Frank Cadena (Jun 9, 2013)

Haha yeah, net outage + XBone = Fancy paperweight. No net = no online TV and I already have a bluray player. It's called a PS3.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2013)

"With Xbox One you can game offline for up to 24 hours on your primary console, or one hour if you are logged on to a separate console accessing your library. Offline gaming is not possible after these prescribed times until you re-establish a connection, but you can still watch live TV and enjoy Blu-ray and DVD movies."

...
Way to get customers,is Microsoft pioneering the field? I'd hate for all the future consoles to have 'features' like this to enable users to 'enjoy' the expensive DVD player console


----------



## Qtis (Jun 9, 2013)

SifJar said:


> EDIT: I wonder if it'll be possible to give a friend your disk after you've installed it and they can just purchase an "activation" for it online, but install from the disk. Might be good in areas with slower internet and few/no physical game shops.


That's pretty much what MS is trying to do. The disc includes all installs sans patches, but requires an activation for XBL. Presumably it will be possible to play the game (for free) at your friend's place if the account is logged in and the console phones home every hour compared to the 24 hours of the main console


----------



## SifJar (Jun 9, 2013)

Qtis said:


> That's pretty much what MS is trying to do. The disc includes all installs sans patches, but requires an activation for XBL. Presumably it will be possible to play the game (for free) at your friend's place if the account is logged in and the console phones home every hour compared to the 24 hours of the main console


 
Yeah I know that, I meant installing the game on *their* account, not playing it on their console with your own account. In other words, each person would purchase a copy of the game, but only one disc would be used to install multiple times, to save bandwidth/a journey to a game store.

i.e. Person A buys disc, Person A installs game with disc and uses the activation included in the price of the game, Person B borrows disc, Person B purchases game on XBL, Person B installs game from disc instead of downloading from XBL.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 13, 2013)

SifJar said:


> Gee, how dare Microsoft not cater to those, I dunno...3 people? Why on earth should they care about some idiots who wait 50 years to play their games? 99.999999999% of their customers are *not* going to do that, and frankly, it's not their problem. Y'know if you buy a carton of milk and keep it sealed for 50 years, it'll go off - how unthoughtful of those cows.
> 
> Anyway, the amount of over-reaction in this thread is outstanding. Could it be a little inconvenient for some people? Sure. Is any of this stuff really going to matter to the majority of users? Nope. I am certain that at least 99% of the people who would consider buying this console have a decent internet connection that will be able to handle popping online once every 24 hours to verify licenses and what not. I doubt we're talking a very large amount of downloading, probably a couple of MB max.
> 
> ...


 
You're right. Screw collectors and future generations.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 13, 2013)

SifJar said:


> Gee, how dare Microsoft not cater to those, I dunno...3 people? Why on earth should they care about some idiots who wait 50 years to play their games? 99.999999999% of their customers are *not* going to do that, and frankly, it's not their problem. Y'know if you buy a carton of milk and keep it sealed for 50 years, it'll go off - how unthoughtful of those cows.


Loads upon loads of people trade in their used games when a new generation rolls in and that will be restricted by the _"select retailers"_ clause - it's an intervention in free market and it will cause price fixing _if_ it won't bork the entire used games infrastructure altogether.



> Anyway, the amount of over-reaction in this thread is outstanding. Could it be a little inconvenient for some people? Sure. Is any of this stuff really going to matter to the majority of users? Nope. I am certain that at least 99% of the people who would consider buying this console have a decent internet connection that will be able to handle popping online once every 24 hours to verify licenses and what not. I doubt we're talking a very large amount of downloading, probably a couple of MB max.


No problem there as long as you don't do road trips with your console and you're 100% sure that you'll have steady access to the internet - not everyone has this luxury though.



> Being able to access your entire library anywhere is obviously a massive plus, as is having 10 family members all able to access one communal games library (much better than what's possible now; say your brother lives in another country, right now you probably get very few chances to swap games, and when you do you have to be willing to go without whichever game(s) you give him for a while - with the Xbox One, you can both be playing a particular game as soon as one of you purchases it).


You can only access _"your entire library"_ on different systems for an _hour_. That's _it_. As for having 10 family members being able to access the installed content - _whoopie-doo! Consoles have done it since the dawn of time. This is not a feature._



> Stuff regarding reselling/trading; it's the same with every other digital medium. You can't trade in your digital movies when you're done, or your digital music or whatever. That's just a side effect of the move to digital distribution.


This is not a digital medium though - you do have the physical discs. The only difference is that you use them for a full install like you would on a PC. That however doesn't mean that you shouldn't be able to unregister your copy and sell the disc.



> In short, none of this is a particularly big deal, and certainly wouldn't put me off the Xbox One if I were considering one (which I'm not really, I don't have much time for video games these days, and if I did I'd probably get a cheap 360 or PS3 and play all that generations great games that I haven't played).


This actually is a big deal because it re-structures the way we handle both online and retail purchases _entirely_, handing the monopoly to big chain stores and the publishers themselves, killing off smaller used games stores, killing off EBay/Craig's List market, removing off any retro value whatsoever _(as the consoles will just die the moment they're no longer supported by XBL in, say, 10 years unless Microsoft decides to remove the 24 hour check "feature")_ and taking away your first-sale right to a given product by knocking on your metaphorical door and saying _"I'm sorry, you haven't been online for more than 24 hours, I'm afraid you can't play this until you do"_ which is complete and utter nonsense as you _own_ this game and should be entitled to play it even if you're on the surface of _Mars_ and it shouldn't be anyone's business.

Another problem is borrowing games from friends. Now, when a friend wants to _borrow_ a game from me, note the word _borrow_, I am entitled to do this because the license only states that there's supposed to be one user _at any given time_, so I can forfeit my right to use the software I legally own in order to give another person a chance to try it out. Microsoft wants that person to pay an activation fee because they think I'm _"renting"_ it. _I'm not renting it._ I'm not _making money off it, this is not a transaction_. There is no legal requirement that'd force me to have a rental license in order to borrow or lend games because it's _not a business for me_ and I should be able to share the software that I _am a legal owner of_ as long as it's not used on more than one machine _at any given time_, meaning _simultaneousy_. I'm not _renting_ games from Microsoft - I buy them. This is a one-time only transaction - the goods are transfered in exchange for money and _that should be "it"_. Microsoft shouldn't have any interest in what I choose to do with the game _I already bought_ because this particular copy of the software has already been paid for - it's not magically duplicating just because someone borrows it. Now, I would welcome it with open arms if I had to _unregister_ the title and _then_ I could borrow it but _that's not the case_, at least to my knowledge.


----------



## Arras (Jun 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You can only access _"your entire library"_ on different systems for an _hour_. That's _it_. As for having 10 family members being able to access the installed content - _whoopie-doo! Consoles have done it since the dawn of time. This is not a feature._


From what I understood it's not limited to an hour but while using this feature you need to connect to the internet once every hour instead of once every 24 hours.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 13, 2013)

Arras said:


> From what I understood it's not limited to an hour but while using this feature you need to connect to the internet once every hour instead of once every 24 hours.


 
In that case that's one less headache for XBOne owners, but it's still a ludicrous system.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 13, 2013)

SifJar said:


> Gee, how dare Microsoft not cater to those, I dunno...3 people? Why on earth should they care about some idiots who wait 50 years to play their games? 99.999999999% of their customers are *not* going to do that, and frankly, it's not their problem. Y'know if you buy a carton of milk and keep it sealed for 50 years, it'll go off - how unthoughtful of those cows.


 
*"What's really important is viewing Nintendo almost like a toy company where we're making these things for people to play with. As a consumer you want to be able to keep those things for a long time and have those things from your youth that you can go back to and experience again..." - Miyamoto*

(Just read this a minute ago.)

If the games are good then people in the future will want to be able to repurchase that old system and relive some of those memories. Most might sell their systems at first, but there will be a day when they want to try those games out again. Game consoles should be and has most of the time been designed with this in mind, it's history being written and it's history well worth preserving.


----------

